# Gezeitenkalender für Irland



## klinki (14. Juli 2008)

Moinsen,

Ich fahre am Montag nach Irland - Dingle genauer gesagt. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht einen Tipp wo ich schon vorab einen Gezeiten-Kalender für diese Gegend (online) bekommen kann? |rolleyes Für Dingle Harbour hab ich leider nur einen Tages-aktuellen Kalender ohne Vorhersage (von 10-30 Tagen) gefunden.

Da ich vorhabe an der Küste Fische zu fangen ist ein Gezeiten-Kalender ja nicht unwichtig. Habe in einem anderen englisch-sprachigem Forum gelesen, dass ganz UK für Vorhersage-Kalender eine Gebühr fällig ist. Sehe ich ja mal nicht wirklich ein. Schließlich ist der Mond für alle da und läßt sich über Jahre vorhersagen :r Zumal es für uns Angler ja nicht auf Zentimeter ankommt (bei den Gezeiten, meine ich ) 

Wenn ich das alles noch recht in Erinnerung habe, fischt man am besten bei Flut und/oder 1-2 Stunden nach Niedrigwasser.

Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar,

dä klinki


----------



## fimo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gezeitenkalender für Irland*

Moin moin,

Tages-Tide vieler irischer Orte:
http://www.irishtimes.com/weather/tides.html 

Jahres-Tide Galway:
http://www.mobilegeographics.com:81/calendar/year/2085.html
http://www.sailing.ie/inside/default.asp?pageId=416

Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich.

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## ralle (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gezeitenkalender für Irland*

Mache am besten mal bei Ebbe einen Spaziergang an den zu beangelnden Stellen. Da weißt du dann wo deine Grundbleie o.ä bleiben 

Ich hatte da schon Stellen da gabs nur - Fisch oder Hänger - aber die Angelei war trotzdem toll.


----------



## klinki (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gezeitenkalender für Irland*

Hi,

@ralle: Yo, genau sowas mache ich sowieso. Die Frage ist halt immer nur für wann man den Wecker stellt 

@fimo: Über die tages-aktuelle Seite bin ich auch schon gestolpert. Habe aber bisher nicht gefunden ob und wo es da Vorhersagen gibt. Aber die Progonse-Seite passt! Habe mir von einem Seefahrer erklären lassen, dass es hauptsächlich auf den gemeinsamen Breitengrad ankommt. Wenn´s der Länge nach geht machen 100-200km Atlantik vielleicht 15 Minuten aus - also kein Thema für nen Angler. Im Mittelmeer würde die Sache dann anders aussehen.....

Danke euch Jungs...

werde nach dem Urlaub berichten - Kamera wird auch am Start sein!

jroos,
dä klinki


----------

